# Pappy, Josiah, Mrs Robinson



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

Haven't seen these 3 lately. Always enjoy their posts.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 12, 2015)

Mrs. R commented on your "The Intern" thread Sat.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

I know. Prior to that haven't her much for awhile. As she is one of the more pleasant people here at SF, she is missed (by me).

:wiggle: Waving to all 3 - Hope all is well! Stop in when you have a chance.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2015)

Pappy posts alot of funny stuff lately.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 12, 2015)

She is.  You know she lives in Lakeport California.  I lived there in 1942-43.  We've shared a comments on then and now in Lakeport.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2015)

Seen the lovely  pappy a few times lately, mrs Robinson just once recently..and not seen Josiah for a while, I was wondering if he was OK just the other day.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

aahh, maybe I've missed Pappy's posts.  Oh, well.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Seen the lovely  pappy a few times lately, mrs Robinson just once recently..and not seen Josiah for a while, I was wondering if he was OK just the other day.



Anyone seen Hollydolly lately?


----------



## Shirley (Oct 12, 2015)

They are probably dodging all the hell raising, head banging political posts. :rofl:


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

^^ :laugh:  No need to dodge, just keep on scrollin'!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

OMG, I hope Holly is okay!!!  :tongue:


----------



## Shirley (Oct 12, 2015)

She is hiding in her bunker. :danger::hide:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 12, 2015)

Shirley said:


> They are probably dodging all the hell raising, head banging political posts. :rofl:



Been hanging back a little as some of the comments made on some threads have been way out of line. In fact, we have lost my good friend SifiPhil due to a couple folks going way overboard with their remarks. I sure will miss him.Mrs. R went through a medical problem and I don't know about Josiah.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2015)

This is a shame!


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Been hanging back a little as some of the comments made on some threads have been way out of line. In fact, we have lost my good friend SifiPhil due to a couple folks going way overboard with their remarks. I sure will miss him.Mrs. R went through a medical problem and I don't know about Josiah.



Hi Pappy!

Thanks for stopping by. I was also wondering about SifuPhil – he was a buddy. (yep, AC has a lot of those). Gosh, I hate to see someone leave because of …anyone! Use ignore, scroll, go on with life for goodness sakes. No one on this forum is worth leaving for or because of. I think I saw the thread and it was eyeroll-inducing, imo. OTOH if a person is not enjoying a forum, they should just go. But SifuPhil is not the type to post a dramatic farewell. Hope he reconsiders, if you are in touch please send my regards. Yeah, I know, with that and 49 cents you can buy a postage stamp. :laugh:

nthego: to Dancing with the Stars!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Apple..... I do talk to him some on Facebook and will pass on info. Pappy


----------



## Kadee (Oct 12, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Been hanging back a little as some of the comments made on some threads have been way out of line. In fact, we have lost my good friend SifiPhil due to a couple folks going way overboard with their remarks. I sure will miss him.Mrs. R went through a medical problem and I don't know about Josiah.


I didn't realise Phill had left ,that's sad to hear he always put a smile on my face with his witty posts please say hi to him from me hope he will consider coming back


----------



## Pookie (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh dear. I just checked my posts...I hope I didn't say anything to hurt anyone.

I'll be more careful from now on. This makes me feel bad.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Oh dear. I just checked my posts...I hope I didn't say anything to hurt anyone.
> 
> I'll be more careful from now on. This makes me feel bad.



Pookie, it was something that happened a couple weeks ago. One of the gun control debates. The longer you're here, you'll observe and see what goes on....cliques, alliances, etc. Don't even give it a second thought....carry on.


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Haven't seen these 3 lately. Always enjoy their posts.




You can go to someone's profile and on the upper left, click on their latest posts.  Then look at the date of their last post.  I did that awhile back as I hadn't seen Glinda on here lately.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

Linda said:


> You can go to someone's profile and on the upper left, click on their latest posts. Then look at the date of their last post. I did that awhile back as I hadn't seen Glinda on here lately.



Yeah, I know. Did that.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 12, 2015)

On another forum that I post on, an Australian one, there is a rating system for different sections using chillis

Here's how it works

Coffee, Tea or Bonox  (1 chilli) Introductions, general chat etc
Arts, Crafts, Entertainment, Food, Hobbies, Science, Sports, etc.  (1 chilli) 
Computers and Things that Drive Us Around the Bend (1 chilli)

Current Affairs Shaping the World and Our Lives  (up to  5  chillies) This is where we  get stuck into Australian politics and contentious issues such as climate change, asylum seekers, wars and foreign policy. All opinions accepted although this does result in some ruffled feathers on occasions.

Jokes, Fun, Games, Humorous Verse, etc. (up to 5 chillies) There are categories of jokes ranging from innocent to jokes you wouldn't tell to your grandmother. 

I think Current News and Hot Topics would have to be a 5 chilli section and if things get a bit heated at times that is only to be expected. Personal abuse should always be avoided but one man's passionate post may be seen as an attack when that was never intended.

This section is the diving pool, not the wading pool. Don't dive in if you are not comfortable to do so.


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Oh dear. I just checked my posts...I hope I didn't say anything to hurt anyone.
> 
> I'll be more careful from now on. This makes me feel bad.


 I'm like you Pookie, I stop and think "What have I said now?".  The last thing in the world I ever want to do in real life and on social media is hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I didn't realise Phill had left ,that's sad to hear he always put a smile on my face with his witty posts please say hi to him from me hope he will consider coming back




I agree, I liked Phill


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 12, 2015)

Phil!!!! Get your tail back in here, it isn't the same without you!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes Phil.... come back please...  who in the world hurt you so???


----------



## Pookie (Oct 12, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Pookie, it was something that happened a couple weeks ago. One of the gun control debates. The longer you're here, you'll observe and see what goes on....cliques, alliances, etc. Don't even give it a second thought....carry on.



Phew! Okay....thanks so much.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 12, 2015)

Linda said:


> I'm like you Pookie, I stop and think "What have I said now?".  The last thing in the world I ever want to do in real life and on social media is hurt anyone's feelings.



Thank you! The problem is that we're all behind monitors and keyboards. I try to be careful because I have a very whacked-out sense of humor and I sure would never want to hurt anyone.

I would bet if we all got together in a hotel somewhere in a conference room, we'd get to know each other a heck of a lot better and the laughter would disturb the other guests.


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Thank you! The problem is that we're all behind monitors and keyboards. I try to be careful because I have a very whacked-out sense of humor and I sure would never want to hurt anyone.
> 
> I would bet if we all got together in a hotel somewhere in a conference room, we'd get to know each other a heck of a lot better and the laughter would disturb the other guests.


You are correct Pookie, as long as none of us brought up gun-control.   Most of us have very strong ideas about it and we aren't going to change each other's minds.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2015)

Linda said:


> You can go to someone's profile and on the upper left, click on their latest posts.  Then look at the date of their last post.  I did that awhile back as I hadn't seen Glinda on here lately.



I've been in touch with Glinda since she left, and sadly she won't be returning to the forum either due to similar  reasons given for Phil's departure...and she's not the only one unfortunately in recent weeks. To lose Phil is a great pity he is certainly not someone who can't hold his own if it's necessary  but like the vast majority of us he doesn't come here for conflict and clearly won't put up with it so has voted with his feet( or fingers in this case) .. ...I think a lot of us feel the same way!! 

Pappy please tell Phil that he'll be missed and thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I've been in touch with Glinda since she left, and sadly she won't be returning to the forum either due to similar  reasons given for Phil's departure...and she's not the only one unfortunately in recent weeks. To lose Phil is a great pity he is certainly not someone who can't hold his own if it's necessary  but like the vast majority of us he doesn't come here for conflict and clearly won't put up with it so has voted with his feet( or fingers in this case) .. ...I think a lot of us feel the same way!!
> 
> Pappy please tell Phil that he'll be missed and thanks for letting us know.


That's sad.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 13, 2015)

Linda said:


> You can go to someone's profile and on the upper left, click on their latest posts.  Then look at the date of their last post.  I did that awhile back as I hadn't seen Glinda on here lately.



Send a member a Private Message should send them an e mail and sometimes that brings them back..


----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2015)

In Phil's case, it was something that was sent to him on the reputation section. Some told him to go f.... Y.. I would feel the same way as he does. I do agree with Warri. Just "don't dive in" if it's a subject you object to.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2015)

Pappy, really? I am sad to see Phil go. I don't understand sending negative reps. Certainly not profane ones. It is one thing to disagree, quite another to resort to that. I wish he would reconsider.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

From the infamous "gun" thread...   

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ing-it-in-perspective-in-my-real-world/page13



> Originally Posted by *Shalimar*
> 
> Not wishing to further stir the pot, but purely in the interest of fairness, I would like to remind certain recent posters that shortly after the Phil/Shali/QS/ upset on this thread, QS posted an apology. I also apologise for any hurt my words may have caused. In the heat  of the moment, none of us are perfect. Pax, and let us try for a new understanding among friends.:love_heart:



 Thank you Shali....   I really don't know why some are so eager to stir up trouble...  Boring lives perhaps...    So again I apologize for having lost my temper... We all have our sensitive issues... that is mine... I will try in the future to not let that color my responses..

 In addition, anyone speaking to our friend Phil.... tell him I shall be happy to accept HIS apology and will gladly re-extend mine..


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah. :beatdeadhorse:

Well, now that all that's settled......

So Pappy is around, Josiah no one is sure, and MrsR take care and hope to see you again soon.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes.... It's settled...and was before it was brought up again...    The lynch mob can go back to sleep...   or wherever..


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2015)

https://www.aspca.org/fight-cruelty/equine-cruelty


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

Since I wasn't the one who started this thread... I KNOW you cannot be referring to me AC....  But I'm not going to keep quiet while being dragged through the mud either...  If defending myself is beating a dead horse... then why do YOU seem to make it necessary?


----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)

I sure wish Phil would come back.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

Personally I hope he does...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow. Sometimes people really don't want peace. I wonder why? Sad. Oh well. Time to move on.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2015)

Shirley, I think he will. He knows he is both cared for, and missed.


----------



## oldman (Oct 13, 2015)

If I am not mistaken, I believe that Josiah posted a few weeks back that he is doing well, but is busy with a project and will return after the project's completion. However, since I am not in the loop and have no idea what may have happened that cost us a few pretty decent members, it goes without saying that he may prefer to stay away.

ClassicRockr also left us because of some things that were said to him that were hurtful and not necessary.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2015)

It happens.

Few yrs ago I joined what I thought would be a great forum focused on one of my areas of interest.  Things were mostly fine, but I began to notice people seemed more interested in "hooking up"............. and complaining about each other, so I left and never went back.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

Still tryin' to stir something up... huh AC??


----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)

Best be careful about those personal attacks, QS. They might get you banned. What a shame that would be.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 13, 2015)

I`m here,although barely. Having complications with my incisions from surgery back on Sept.2-been pretty darn sick. Having to go to the doc 45 minutes away 3X a week and feeling lie crap. Today feels like it might be a good day-sure hoping I`m on the other side of this. It`s delaying my starting radiation and I just want to get this all behind me. Thanks for asking about me,AC.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Best be careful about those personal attacks, QS. They might get you banned. What a shame that would be.



I'm sure you would be devastated Shirl...  hahahahahahaha...  anyway... what personal attack?  simply asking a question is all


----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2015)

Mrs. R. So sorry to her about your problem. Hope you get back to normal soon. Pappy


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson, I am so sorry you are going through such a difficult time. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

Hope you continue to improve Mrs.R


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`m here,although barely. Having complications with my incisions from surgery back on Sept.2-been pretty darn sick. Having to go to the doc 45 minutes away 3X a week and feeling lie crap. Today feels like it might be a good day-sure hoping I`m on the other side of this. It`s delaying my starting radiation and I just want to get this all behind me. Thanks for asking about me,AC.



Mrs. Robinson, sad to hear you've been feeling so bad, hope things get a little better for you soon.  Hugs.


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Send a member a Private Message should send them an e mail and sometimes that brings them back..



That's good to know Ken.  I need to set mine up so it sends me an email if I get a pm.


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

oldman said:


> If I am not mistaken, I believe that Josiah posted a few weeks back that he is doing well, but is busy with a project and will return after the project's completion. However, since I am not in the loop and have no idea what may have happened that cost us a few pretty decent members, it goes without saying that he may prefer to stay away.
> 
> ClassicRockr also left us because of some things that were said to him that were hurtful and not necessary.


 I remember ClassicRocker, he left not to long after I joined here.  I liked his posts, I hate to see people leave.


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`m here,although barely. Having complications with my incisions from surgery back on Sept.2-been pretty darn sick. Having to go to the doc 45 minutes away 3X a week and feeling lie crap. Today feels like it might be a good day-sure hoping I`m on the other side of this. It`s delaying my starting radiation and I just want to get this all behind me. Thanks for asking about me,AC.


 I'm glad you posted Mrs. Robinson but I'm so sorry to hear about the complications.  Just take care of yourself and know that everyone here misses you and will be happy when you feel like your old self again.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh, no!  Will you tell Phil I miss him? He always cheered me up.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 13, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`m here,although barely. Having complications with my incisions from surgery back on Sept.2-been pretty darn sick. Having to go to the doc 45 minutes away 3X a week and feeling lie crap. Today feels like it might be a good day-sure hoping I`m on the other side of this. It`s delaying my starting radiation and I just want to get this all behind me. Thanks for asking about me,AC.



Mrs. R., I'm so sorry to hear that you're having such a hard time.  You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 13, 2015)

Just heard from my bud, Phil....he'll be back soon.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 13, 2015)

My apologies to everyone for acting like a petulant little kid, but then, I'm only 57 - it hasn't been that long since I've been out of diapers.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2015)

Hooray!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2015)

It is ok, Philly.  You are just in time to take delivery of a huge box of DeepEnds I ordered just for you! Lol. Seriously, so pleased you are back.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`m here,although barely. Having complications with my incisions from surgery back on Sept.2-been pretty darn sick. Having to go to the doc 45 minutes away 3X a week and feeling lie crap. Today feels like it might be a good day-sure hoping I`m on the other side of this. It`s delaying my starting radiation and I just want to get this all behind me. Thanks for asking about me,AC.



My thoughts are with you Mrs. R. Sending you thoughts of healing and health.


----------



## Misty (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome Back, Phil....We missed you!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2015)

Pappy said:


> In Phil's case, it was something that was sent to him on the reputation section. Some told him to go f.... Y.. I would feel the same way as he does. I do agree with Warri. Just "don't dive in" if it's a subject you object to.



That kind of comment sent to Phil is absolutely disgusting, childish, low-class and combative, IMO.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 13, 2015)

'Bout time Big guy!  Now, we can get back to our nonsense.....Glad I didn't have to send Vito to get ya back.


----------



## Misty (Oct 13, 2015)

So Sorry you are feeling bad, and hope you feel better soon, Mrs Robinson.  Will be keeping you in my prayers and putting a prayer card in for you at my church.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)

Mrs. R, I pray for strength and healing for you.

Hey, Phil! Wassup, man?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome home, Phil.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 13, 2015)

Linda said:


> You are correct Pookie, as long as none of us brought up gun-control.   Most of us have very strong ideas about it and we aren't going to change each other's minds.



I don't even mind that. I think I posted a couple times to that thread, and I'm a gun owner. The thing is, I'm here to share; not judge, criticize, or change. I have strong opinions that I express gently without wanting to hurt anyone. My MIL is a tree-hugging liberal with a heart waaaaaaaaayyyy too big for her, and I adore her. She's generous, kind, loving, brilliant, hilarious, caring, nurturing, and I honestly do absolutely love her to pieces.

I don't have to agree with people to like or love them. And because someone doesn't agree with me, that doesn't mean they're wrong, either. I like hearing and seeing a different point of view. But you gotta watch out for those different POVs. You might learn something! LOL!

I love it here. I hope I haven't offended or hurt anyone. All you people are just wonderful, and you all have been so very good to me!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi Mrs. Robinson and Phil!


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2015)

MrsR!! SifuPhil!!

*NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF AN SF THREAD** :laugh:

:bounce:



*(also a good idea not to overestimate)


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2015)

Oooh yessss..very glad neither Pappy, Phil or Mrs R have gone anywhere.. :coolthumb:..


 Mrs R I'm so sorry to hear you're so sick , I do sincerely hope that you can get this back problem sorted out so you can get on with the radiation, but at least we know you're still around and giving us all something to worry about., and we will you know .. ..bless you..be well dear lady!!


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2015)

MrsR, sorry you're sick.  Sounds like you have been thru a lot.  Feel better soon. {{{hugs}}}

SifuPhil – _You _are another matter.  I have thought long and hard about this.  Although I'm giving leeway because you didn't flounce, your petulance will not go unpunished.  So, before you go to bed you must put yourself on ignore for the entire night.  And don’t think I won’t find out if you don’t abide. There are people who keep track of such things. :wink:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2015)

LOL....AC ...

Phil your driver awaits..


----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2015)

:lofl: @ Holly & Shirley!!!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 13, 2015)

O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!

I've just woken up and so pleased to see that peace has broken out on Seniorforums. People have been missed and have resurfaced to post again. Words have caused hurt and words have brought about healing. We have all learned something from this experience.


I sincerely hope no-one feels the need to leave this online community. For my part I see no necessity for anyone to go into exile.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!
> 
> I've just woken up and so pleased to see that peace has broken out on Seniorforums. People have been missed and have resurfaced to post again. Words have caused hurt and words have brought about healing. We have all learned something from this experience.
> 
> ...




Yes!!    Tis a mystical, magical day for sure!!!


----------



## Kadee (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice to see your post phill ! You always put a smile on my face keep up the good work


----------



## Falcon (Oct 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes!!    Tis a mystical, magical day for sure!!!



*Twas brillig..........*


----------



## Pookie (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm glad I joined in time to see folks come back! This is like a surprise birthday present to us, isn't it?

Now I have 2 more people to attack, insult, negative-rep, scold, shred, and.....

Oh, sorry. Wrong forum.

 Just kidding!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> *Twas brillig..........*



Jabberwocky!! I love that poem!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> 'Bout time Big guy!  Now, we can get back to our nonsense.....Glad I didn't have to send Vito to get ya back.



Geeze, that's scary!


----------



## Ina (Nov 1, 2015)

I too have missed you Phil, you are my only pirate friend.  :aargh:artytime:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks, hon - I just don't have much to say anymore.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 2, 2015)

My God, we are up early. For me, instead of 5am, it's now 4am. Gotta get use to new hours.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 2, 2015)

Hollydolly is missing!! Last post was 10/27, she is a daily poster!!

I sent her a PM wait and see if she replies...


----------



## Shirley (Nov 2, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Thanks, hon - I just don't have much to say anymore.



Awwww, Phil is just shy. 


View attachment 23591


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Hollydolly is missing!! Last post was 10/27, she is a daily poster!!
> 
> I sent her a PM wait and see if she replies...



Ken, she is on a 3 wk vacation in Spain.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Ken, she is on a 3 wk vacation in Spain.



..She replied..Limited internet access..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank GOODNESS!!!!    I was so worried!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2015)

I also was starting to worry about Holly, but then I remembered that she mentioned a trip to Spain. Looking forward to hearing about it when she returns.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

Sunny she posted a thread this morning with pics. Look for "Hola".


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 3, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Awwww, Phil is just shy.



I believe it's called "gun shy".


----------

